# Handykamera (Galaxy S8+) am PC nutzen



## alt3rego (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo community 

Ich hab da mal eine evtl etwas blöde Frage: ist es irgendwie möglich über das Daten/Ladekabel des Handys die Handykamera als PC Kamera zu nutzen, z.B. für Skype? Gibts für sowas Tools?

Mfg


----------



## Camari (11. Dezember 2017)

Das Smartphone als Webcam nutzen: Mit diesen 3 Schritten klappt's

Mit Video Tutorial.


----------



## alt3rego (11. Dezember 2017)

Wow! Danke sehr, wird ausprobiert...


----------

